# How can I control the amount of smoke using an offset smoker?



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a Pitts 'n Spitts off set smoker, the vent stack comes off the bottom opposite the fire box. I would like to be able to control the amount of smoke vs.heat the meat gets. I have looked at other pits and some are bottom, middle, top and reverse flow. Looking for suggestions to accomplish the above, not against buying a new pit just have to convince me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Build a big fire and cook with resulting coals. Those pits will put some serious smoke on the meat since the heat/smoke has to push down to the bottom of the pit before any smokes leaves. Use really dry wood also, that'll help reduce smoke.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

T_rout said:


> Build a big fire and cook with resulting coals. Those pits will put some serious smoke on the meat since the heat/smoke has to push down to the bottom of the pit before any smokes leaves. Use really dry wood also, that'll help reduce smoke.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 ^^^this or crack to lid to let the smoke out. I never understood the vent on the bottom, unless you cook with charcoal. Too much smoke for me.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm kind of surprised that Pitts 'n Spitts would design it like that... smoke should flow gently across the meat to impart a more subtle flavor, IMO. 

Cheaper to just move the vent to the top if the pit doesn't have any other issues.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Have you ever used mesquite to smoke with? 95% of the guys I know with pits like yours use only mesquite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I open the stack wide open.If I hold back the smoke at all,I get too much.A good bed of coals is all the smoke taste I want.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

You can also simply wrap the meat earlier than normal. That will stop the smoke infusion at the point your personal taste.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

peckerwood said:


> I open the stack wide open.If I hold back the smoke at all,I get too much.A good bed of coals is all the smoke taste I want.


It should go without saying that the vent stack(s) should always be wide open when smoking (I thought everyone knew that)... Same as using only seasoned wood without bark, which is another thing that will make for nasty tasting meat.

His issue seems to be the meat taking on too much smoke due to it sitting in a pool of non-moving air (smoke rises to the top of the cooking chamber & is more or less trapped there). Moving the vent stack to the upper region will allow the smoke to escape. Just my 2 cents...









Or like HydraSports said earlier, you can also simply wrap the meat earlier than normal... although there may be some items where wrapping will not be an option (stuffed japs for example).


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

w_r_ranch said:


> Same as using only seasoned wood without bark, which is another thing that will make for nasty tasting meat.


Sorry, that was very poorly worded... What I meant to say was:

you should always use seasoned wood without bark. Unseasoned wood w/bark is another thing that will make for nasty tasting meat.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

If it's feasible, add another smoke stack the same diameter at the high point beside the original at the lower point. Put a damper in it like your original. Depending on how you adjust your dampers, you should be able to adjust them together and achieve full smoke, light smoke or anywhere in between. Some batches of wood will have different smoking characteristics and being able to adjust both stacks you can dial in more or less smoke as desired. We used to "cook" primarily with 2nd season oak with an occasional stick of mesquite, hickory, pecan etc for flavor. Sometimes too much "flavor" wood can leave a acidic bite to the meat especially if it hasn't been dried long enough..I have also seen pits with an adjustable stack that can go from bottom to top inside the smoke chamber. This would work well for limiting smoke but I think 2 stacks would be easier to adjust heat and smoke. Either method would give a little more versatility depending what you are smoking and the smokiness of your wood.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

bowmansdad said:


> I have a Pitts 'n Spitts off set smoker, the vent stack comes off the bottom opposite the fire box. I would like to be able to control the amount of smoke vs.heat the meat gets. I have looked at other pits and some are bottom, middle, top and reverse flow. Looking for suggestions to accomplish the above, not against buying a new pit just have to convince me. Thanks in advance.


The way this pit is set up you will have a heavy bitter smoke flavor on the meat. I had an old timer tell me that your vent should be above the grill. It really seems like your vent pipe should be at the same end of the fire box, which would create the reverse flow method.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

w_r_ranch said:


> It should go without saying that the vent stack(s) should always be* wide open* when smoking (I thought everyone knew that)... Same as using only seasoned wood without bark, which is another thing that will make for nasty tasting meat.
> 
> His issue seems to be the meat taking on too much smoke due to it sitting in a pool of non-moving air (smoke rises to the top of the cooking chamber & is more or less trapped there). Moving the vent stack to the upper region will allow the smoke to escape. Just my 2 cents...
> 
> ...


I've got a fan on my firebox inlet (Temperature controlled) I open my outlet vent just enough to where there is no back pressure. If I open it all the way, it draws too much O2 and overheats. Yes, my fan opening is to big, I don't have anyway of closing It off. I can pretty much walk away and it will control good.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the great suggestions so far. I can't really move the stack without putting it on the roll top lid but it is doable. Of course, the problem only arises on brisket cooks. If I used tuning plates and a vent on the firebox side of the lid, I would have a way of pulling the excessive smoke out while maintaining temperature. Thoughts on this? Or like my buddy said cook with coals from seasoned wood without the bark, double wrap after I get the color and smoke ring I want, and cook till tender.


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

Maybe try smoking with the firebox open. It sounds odd but if you can still hold temp with it open it'll keep some of that smoke from entering the chamber.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Tail Pincher, 
Haven't thought of that.

Thanks


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

use small pieces of wood and a charcoal base. Apply the small pieces of wood on top of the coals. This should reduce you heat significantly. add coals when needed to the base I do this to build heat and smoke flavor.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Mike, 
That's what I do on this pit.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

knock the bark off the wood first, 
don't use wet or green wood
might look at the outside fire and shovel in coals method
not a fan of mesquite for long cooks use post oak, live oak or hickory
light the pit and let the wood burn thru and settle, as you are cooking don't throw on a log full of bark, as stated above.....
top stack wide open , use the damper to control heat.


----------

